# Betta tank mates?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry for another post but I have another question. I'm finally going to get a free 10 gallon tank. Since I have two male bettas I plan to separate the tank with a divider and give them five gallons each. On that note, can someone please direct me to a good 10 gal tank divider..? 
Anyway...I plan to put a few fish on each side. Nothing excessive, just a few. I am considering maybe a few tetras of no particular species. Basically, small fish that aren't fin eaters. 
I know some bettas do NOT like to be paired with other fish and will kill them, so before I buy any keeper fish I plan to buy some feeder fish and drop them in there, to see how they react. If they don't get eaten, I'll consider moving them to my larger tank to be eaten by my larger fish. 

On another note... here is the part that confuses me.
I plan to put the amount of fish on both sides as one would fill up a 5 gallon with. But that's double the fish, but a larger tank. Would that be too many fish, or not over the limit? Should I get a larger filter in that case or will a 10 gallon or something filter suffice?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

If I were you, I wouldn't put any fish besides bettas in a 5 gallon tank, filter or none. I think you should try some ghost or cherry shrimp, or some snails like mystery snails. I have a 10 gallon with 2 bettas with a divider and they're doing good so far, if you do everything right, it can be a great tank, I'm thinking about getting some shrimp too Good job getting a free 10 gallon, even if they're only like 12 dollars at petco or petsmart Good luck


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

DTetras2 said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't put any fish besides bettas in a 5 gallon tank, filter or none. I think you should try some ghost or cherry shrimp, or some snails like mystery snails. I have a 10 gallon with 2 bettas with a divider and they're doing good so far, if you do everything right, it can be a great tank, I'm thinking about getting some shrimp too Good job getting a free 10 gallon, even if they're only like 12 dollars at petco or petsmart Good luck


Not even a danio or two? ): I don't believe my local petshop sells cherry shrimp or mystery snails. Very rarely do I ever see any snails there.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

this is weird you talking about mystery snails. I have some for sale on Ebay right now. Here is the link to it if your interested.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230534295558&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Also instead of the shrimp that the Bettas may find tasty why don't you get a couple otocinclus catfish. they stay small and will help to keep the bottoms clean. You could put one on each side. Also you could put maybe two tetras on each side just don't over stock the tank.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Bettawhisperer said:


> this is weird you talking about mystery snails. I have some for sale on Ebay right now. Here is the link to it if your interested.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230534295558&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Also instead of the shrimp that the Bettas may find tasty why don't you get a couple otocinclus catfish. they stay small and will help to keep the bottoms clean. You could put one on each side. Also you could put maybe two tetras on each side just don't over stock the tank.


I was thinking about a combination of glofish and neon tetras. How many do you think I could put in there?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

You could put two on each side.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wouldn't put danio in half a ten (12" x 12"), they'd constantly swim in circles. Wouldn't that be annoying to a betta? Use 2 5-10 gallon filters. Many dividers do such a good job of dividing, the water doesn't flow well and one side gets dirty or cold. One cheap DIY divider uses plastic needlepoint mesh.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

just keep it simple avoid tetras or danios i would also agree to keep some ottos or something if u want more than just the betta. or a wood shrimp they dont seem to bother them.


----------

